# Canadian Forces father and daughter serving together in Afghanistan



## old medic (1 Dec 2008)

Canadian Forces father and daughter serving together in Afghanistan
Canadian Press Article - numerous newspapers
http://www.google.com/hostednews/canadianpress/article/ALeqM5jw0QjMIX1W-m4Oo0MYkB4JbkTs5Q



> PASHMUL, Afghanistan — It gives a whole new meaning to "all in the family."
> 
> Growing up in Petawawa, Ont., Nicole Bucci has never wanted to be anything but a police officer.
> 
> ...


----------



## BernDawg (1 Dec 2008)

If I were him I'd be eating my weight in Rolaids every day.


----------



## geo (1 Dec 2008)

buy the Wall mart 4L bottles of pepto bizmal  (yetch!)


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Dec 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> buy the Wall mart 4L bottles of pepto bizmal  (yetch!)



Or the industrial size from COSTCO   ;D


----------



## Armymedic (1 Dec 2008)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> If I were him I'd be eating my weight in Rolaids every day.



Nah, she can take care of herself. And her husband is a BTDT type too.

John's a good man...and he raised his daughter well. He's probably wishing he was a Cpl again so he could be out with the boys instead of babysitting nurses and doctors in KAF.


----------



## GAP (1 Dec 2008)

Beautiful story, Dad's some proud, daughter too....


----------



## Harley Sailor (2 Dec 2008)

That is such a great story.  My father was retired by the time I joined and now it looks like I will be retired by the time my daughter joins.  At least when she does it will make 4 generations in a naval uniform.


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Dec 2008)

May they both return home safely. Bless them, please.

My son and I were going to attempt to deploy on TF 3-09, but that plan was dashed on 3 Sep 08.


----------



## reccecrewman (3 Dec 2008)

That's a good thing and a bad thing..... no parent like's to worry about their children like that, but at least he's there with her, regardless of whether they see each other often. He's in a pretty unique spot. Undoubtedly something to be proud of.


----------

